# Mikayla Maries dramatic entrance 1st February 2009 UPDATE 2 PAGE 6! She's coming home



## keldac

Please bear with me this story is gonna be long!!!!!

On Tuesday 27th of January I went for a fetal growth scan at 32 weeks due to a poor obstetric history. It was noted that the babys abdominal circumference had fallen slightly below - nothing major - but needed to be checked. I was told to come for CTG 3 times a week to check on bubs.

CTG Monitoring on Thursday 29th January fine.

CTG monitoring on Saturday 31st January perfect.

Sunday 1st February- 33 weeks pregnant.
Awoke feeling rough with a cold. Been awake half the night with bubs kicking. Felt bubs kick at 9am. At 10am started getting mild twinges. Presumed they were braxton hicks.

By 12 noon had not felt bubs since 9am and still getting regular twinges. Not painful just 'different'. Went back to bed to rest and poke at bubs!

By 2pm I still hadn't had a proper kick since 9am - getting a bit concerned now and still getting twinges.

3pm - I phoned Labour ward and told them I was in previous day and all was fine but now something didn't feel quiet right. I was advised to come straight in for CTG monitoring.

4:25pm - After sorting childcare for my other 2 I arrived on labour ward. It was same midwife as previous day. I told her I felt stupid and didn't want to waste their time.

I lay on the bed and a monitor was attached to my stomach. A heartbeat was detected but it was 60bpm whereas previous day it had been 155bpm. I panicked thinking it was my heartbeat and bubs was gone. Midwife assured me it was bubs and told me she was just going to 'press this button'.

Within 10 seconds the room was full and somebody ran in with a scanner. They checked quickly bubs was alive and the registar screamed the 2 words that will haunt me forever 'CRASH SECTION'

With no explanation at all my clothes were ripped off in every direction and I was literally thrown from the bed into a wheelchair. At this point I felt a slight bleed and was told 'there's no time to explain we must deliver'.

As I was raced down the corridor I had midwives pulling me earings out and my bra off. All this happened within a minute and I was in theatre. I remember seeing a man opening a big green sheet with lots of instruments. I can't breathe through sheer panic, the room is full of people preparing for their role - and still I didn't realise I was about to have my baby.

Lie down and breathe into this mask I was told. I fought against it- 2 hands clamped across my mask and face - and I was gone.

About an hour later I awoke in the recovery room. My parents were now at my side but not my husband, He was in Neonatal unit.

'You have a little girl but she's very very poorly' I'm told. She was born at 16:34pm. Less than 10 minutes after arriving at hospital.

I was taken to Neonatal unit but have very vague memories.

The following few days pass in a blur of doctors and consultants telling us they don't know whether our little girl will be OK.

Day 4 - First major hurdle is over - Mikayla is off the ventilator and her organs are all showing signs of improving. I have had 3 blood transfusions and millions of drips and I am feeling physically a bit better. Mentally I am still traumatised and in shock.

So what went wrong? Most uf us have heard of placental abruption - but I had to go one better! I had a grade 3 concealed abruption which meant my placenta was detaching but instead of bleeding outwardly I bled internally. I was told in most cases this results in fetal and maternal death as it is so hard to diagnose. If I hadn't come in exactly when I did - well I don't even want to go there. It is also extremely rare!

I believe my baby and I were looked after from the heavens above that day - and I can't thank them enough.

Today is day 10 and the doctors couldn't be happier with her progress. She is my miracle baby. Midwives won't discharge me as I am suffering from extremely high blood pressure - are they bloody surprised!!!!

Mikayla Marie born at 33 weeks gestation weighing 4lb and 0.5 oz.


----------



## ~KACI~

I think your special little girl was looking down on her mummy and little sister *hugs*

Congratulations x x


----------



## alio

what an incredible story. i raise a glass to you and your little girl. xxx


----------



## kelly2903

:hug::hug::hug:

i cant imagine how you must of felt hun that must have been horrible for you hun, im so glad bubz is doing sooo well, and you must have some 1 in the heavens who loves and cares for you very very much:hug::hug:

well done, and congrats on the birth of your beautiful little girl. xxx:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, can't imagine how scary that must have been. Hope everything continues to improve xx


----------



## happy&healthy

Wow. Such a miracle birth story! I am so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## miel

congratulations and relieved to know you are both doing well:hugs:

Take care :hug:


----------



## DolceBella

What an incredible story! Congratulations and take care!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## esther

Wow what a story, you are so lucky you went in when you did!! I'm really glad to hear that everything is going well now with her and she is making progress.

Wishing you and your little one a speedy recovery! xoxo


----------



## XKatX

Oh wow, that briought tears to my eyes :cry:. Congratulations on your litle miracle! May she continue to go from strength to strength x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats Kelly, xxx


----------



## Hevz

I'm crying now even though you'd already said on another thread what happened.


:cry::cry::cry::cry:I'm so relieved for you both chick:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunx wishing u both well x


----------



## masi

Your story just made me cry. How awful for you both, but how wonderful you are both on the mend xx


----------



## pippam116

congrats ! xx


----------



## Amanda

OMG Kelly, I know we were speaking via text through this, but I hadn't realised just how serious it was for you both! That made me cry reading that!

There is definitely someone looking down on you.:hugs:


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats xx


----------



## Drazic<3

My god, how terrifying for you.
It just shows how strong those instincts are.
So glad your both doing better
-x-


----------



## kaylynn040485

Amazing story hun, you should be very proud of yourself and of course your gorgeous girl. Kx


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your beautiful girl honey :hugs:

What an amazing story, and just goes to show if you dont feel something is right you MUST get seen to


----------



## Jkelmum

:cry: What a emotional rollercoaster so glad everything worked out so well:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

congratulations 
just goes to show your instincts are always worth taking seriously.

your gaurdian angel was looking out for you on that day for sure

xx


----------



## keldac

thank you all for your support.

A quick update!

Today Mikayla has been promoted to a cot! She is now wearing clothes and has been de-classified from High dependancy to special care! :happydance:

Picture taken tonight!
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/kellydace/Picture072.jpg


----------



## Amanda

Awww, bless her!! She's so beautiful!!!!

Well done Mikayla for doing sooo well! :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

shes gorgeous hun, glad she is getting better xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

wow that it is one birth story! thanks for sharing. Glad your both ok. xx


----------



## Vickie

She's gorgeous! What a story, good thing you went in when you did! Congratulations :hug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats and what a story! So glad your LO is all ok x


----------



## SJK

shes beautiful xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations to You All

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## navarababe

shes gorgeous hun, glad shes getting better and good that you were so strong x


----------



## Beth_18

shes so cute congrats and well done to you hun x x x


----------



## Frankie

so happy you are both ok she is a little treasure x


----------



## rita lewis

Ahh Bless! She is lovelly! So happy you are both doing well!xx


----------



## emie

Wow what a story, well atleast your both safe....:hug:


----------



## Tiff

What a story! I agree, someone upsairs was definitely watching over you two.


----------



## princess_bump

what a story honey, many congratulations, so glad you here your both doing well :hugs: x


----------



## Gemma Lou

she is beautiful, congratulations x


----------



## Dona

Congrats on the birth of your little Girl, she sure did make a dramatic entrance to the world. Someone was looking out for you from above! 

xxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congratulations, and I'm so glad both you and Mikayla are doing well!


----------



## applegirl

congratulations hon. What an amazing story and an amazing mummy and little lady!! :hugs: so glad everyone is ok


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! There's why you should follow your gut instinct!


----------



## polo_princess

Awwww gorgeous piccy!!


----------



## TiaSunset

First of all I must say a big and well deserved congratulations.
I'm sorry labour was so very traumatic for you
But your special daughter sounds so lovely.
Big hugs to you both.
Take care :hug: xx


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations! It's good to hear your both doing well after all that.


----------



## pinkmummy

Aww bless she's gorgeous hun and doing so well! :hugs: xxx


----------



## honey08

so cute !!


----------



## reallytinyamy

you have a strong little one there. I'm so glad you're both on the mend


----------



## keldac

On Monday 2nd March SHE'S COMING HOME!!!

I am so happy, excited, nervous and terrified all in one!

Mikayla is 4 weeks old tomorrow and still has not quite regained her birth weight due to how very poorly she was at the beginning. She has been gaining for over a week now and is full bottle fed on my breast milk. She weighs 3lb 14 oz and doctors are confident she will be 4lb on Monday. I will have neonatal nurses come to visit us until she weighs 2kg (4lb 7oz).

I can't believe the day is almost here!!!!


----------



## masi

:happydance: thats great news :happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Thats fantastic news!!


----------



## DiddyDons

OMG hun, thats fab news :dance::dance::dance: Im so happy for you! 

What a little strong girl she is :D


----------



## Jem

Fab news! x


----------



## Dona

Great news hun, I am so chuffed for you. I know what you have been going through and it's one emotional roller-coaster. I would do anything to be in your shoes right now.. It will be another 10 weeks until I get my little Archie home. 

Keep us all updated on her progress when she's home xxxx


----------



## Beth_18

thats brill news hun :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl. I am so glad that she is doing well now. 

xxx


----------



## malpal

Congratulations honey. What a moving birth story. I'm so glad things turned out well. xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! xx


----------



## Pops

She will be home with you now!!!! I am so pleased everything is going well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dizzy duck

Congratulations, Im so glad is is coming home and all is well, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## DonnaBallona

a huge congratulations to you on the birth of your stunning little girl.

I too had a crash section so know how you're feeling when you say you were traumatised by it all!! Hope you're feeling much much better now.
Take care and enjoy your new little one!! :hugs: xx


----------



## sam#3

Congratulations and im so pleased for you that you had an angel watching xx


----------



## bklove

Oh thank God! :hugs: I'm soooo happy for you guys.


----------

